# Extreme Fury



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Bodybuilding Supplements, Fitness Clothing : Liquid Fury [Liquid Fury] - Â£39.95

Extreme's new product.

What kind of carb is in it doug?

With a 1500mg dose of creatine pre-workout does this mean you dont need to take creatine after?

Yerba Mate, phosphatitycholine, white willow bark! What are these and what are their properties?

Is the product meant to be similar to say the no-xplode pump product?

Splint


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the analysis I did of it over at UK-M:

*Kre-alkalyn *- Buffered creatine for ATP regeneration and pump.

*Glycerol / Glycerine* - As far as I'm aware these are exactly the same thing. Either way thei have the affect of drawing water in the muscles, so again for pump.

*D-mannitol* - Diuretic and weak vasodialator, also a sweetener (Polyol). You can get a Pharma med which is much better vasodialator, its given to Diabetics and Cardiac patients.

*Orange juice* - Carbs - energy and glycogen replenishment, as well as to promote fluid retention.

*Taurine *- Pre/During workout supp for energy (red bull)

*Glutamine *- Pre/During workout supp

*Tyrosine* - Neurotransmitter for thyroid action

*Yerba mate* - Caffeine like stim.

*Phosphatidylcholine* - Isn't this Lethicin (sp?)

*White willow bark *- Asprin

I only did it quickly, so I might have missed a few bits out.

It's basically Cell Tech + Red Bull + ECA + Plasma Vol in one drink...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

ECA?

No ephedrine or asprin though.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

splinter said:


> ECA?
> 
> No ephedrine or asprin though.


I wasn't being totally 'literal' :doh:

White Willow Bark is the aspirin.

Tyrosine & Taurine are the stims


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ahh ok mate.

White Willow Bark!

Sounds like voodoo witchcraft!

Ill give it a try, after I hear from other people (fury that is)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a good product i have been using it for the last few weeks whilst dieting and the pumps have been very good much better than when i used PlasmaVol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PScarb said:


> this is a good product i have been using it for the last few weeks whilst dieting and the pumps have been very good much better than when i used PlasmaVol


Do you find pumps suffer when dieting Paul...?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate on low days, although i do get a pump when training they last minutes and are soon gone..


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

This might be a bit O/T but why are so many suplements marketed with names like 80s martial arts movies?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> This might be a bit O/T but why are so many suplements marketed with names like 80s martial arts movies?


Like Commando Whey...?

Tango & Cash flavour carb drink...?

Predator II Creatine...?

Die Hard ECA...?

Universal Soldier Smelling Salts...?

etc

:deadhorse:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Tall said:


> Like Commando Whey...?
> 
> Tango & Cash flavour carb drink...?
> 
> ...


Tall you must have way too much time on your hands or you only sleep for two hours a day.

going to try some of this fury for myself soon so i'll give a little review of it

xx


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

> Tall you must have way too much time on your hands or you only sleep for two hours a day.
> 
> going to try some of this fury for myself soon so i'll give a little review of it
> 
> xx


look forward to reading it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

> Tall you must have way too much time on your hands or you only sleep for two hours a day.
> 
> going to try some of this fury for myself soon so i'll give a little review of it
> 
> xx


Ahh come on. Those names were ace! :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohhhh got my liquid furey thru today.

nice one mr.extreme!

havent trained for nearly a month now and enthusiasm was getting low.

cant wait to give it a go...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Ahh come on. Those names were ace! :becky:


made me laugh.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Like Commando Whey...?
> 
> Tango & Cash flavour carb drink...?
> 
> ...


Im useing Bloodsports NO explode at the mo.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Im useing Bloodsports NO explode at the mo.


Best of The Best Norateen II is a bit pricey IMHO


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got a bottle yesterday, so will use it for a month & will let you know...

Thanks Dougie!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

my extreme fury diary:

day 1(glute training), i opened the bottle (which is always a good start i find!) poured it onto a spoon and took my recomended tablespoon. i think i was exspecting it to taste more than it did. but in hin sight this is probably a good thing you dont really want it repeating on you while your training.

i wasnt exspecting to have a great workout today as i manged to pull my back washing up! and didnt lift the weight i would normallyi probably could have gone heavy but i didnt want to strain my back, but i did get a great pump and was able to do more exrecises than usuall. so day 1 was a success ...

xx


----------



## wee andi black (Mar 10, 2008)

used mine all this week ..... two words from me .... BLOODY GREAT!.... i took it just ten mins before my workout .... got a fab pump... felt good too and the taste of it was pleasant...i had the orange flavoured one.....

so a THUMBS UP from me for sure...

thanks douglas!!!

xx


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

bloody hell andi... gulp!!! its too early in the mornin for fotos like that!

thought id see what all the fuss was about so i have used this my last 2 sessions (shoulders and legs) - after shoulders i found that my shoulders themselves didnt so much pump up any better - but i got a better all over body pump than i normally would which lasted a good hour and a half after ive trained....

after training legs i found my legs got even more of an intense pump in them and i normally flatten out on my upper body after training legs - i didnt flatten out as much... my legs also felt much more sore the next day than normal - which im guessing is down to increased blood flow from the pump inside the muscle? or the water getting pulled inside it stretching it a little more than normal!

anyways all good stuff from extreme yet again... i think it would also be very good for lads who like to train then go out on the drink at weekends as they will stay pumped longer!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been using it all last week.

Its weird stuff, get so pumped that I acually cant feel the pump after a while but my chest/back/arms etc were huge.

wicked workouts on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

ive had a few workouts since a last posted and taken my extreme fury i have to admit they have all been good, im going to stick with it when i start dieting ive had the lemon and lime flavour but i'll try the orange after that.

im not going to slag off any of the other pre workout drinks ive tried some of them have been terrible. but i think extreme have really found a winning combination of having just a tablespoon because anything apart from water always made me feel a bit sickly too close to training.

xx


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I highly recommend it!

I used it before my last 3 workout & it did make a difference: definitely more pump & felt stronger(I'm on low carb at the moment!).

I have the Lemon & Lime flavor & I love the taste!

Will stick with it!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Ditto with Malika

On low carbs also, provides a neccesary boost especially when u have to muster the energy to do 45mins cardio twice a day .

R


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

so now we are prepared to pay for better pumps?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats one of the dumbest posts I've seen, "so now we are prepared to pay for better pumps?".

Don't pay for better pumps if your happy with your training and development as it is. Just like you don't pay extra for pasta sauce in a restaurant if you like dry pasta or just buy the steak without veg if you are happy with plain steak.

Ali, in life if you want to improve on something you pay for it unless you can do it yourself. I'm guessing you don't have a Spectrum computer? Becuase you paid to get something better. Same deal here my friend.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't see why its a terrible post. Surely he is just asking what is the benefit of 'the pump' during a workout as many people question it. Isn't this the single biggest criticism of NO that it does **** all aside from temporary pump.

Considering people often say the benefits of being pumped temporarily are pretty negligible in relation to NO I thought it was an ok question.

Surely explaining the benefits would have been better than calling him dumb?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Young Gun said:


> I don't see why its a terrible post. Surely he is just asking what is the benefit of 'the pump' during a workout as many people question it. Isn't this the single biggest criticism of NO that it does **** all aside from temporary pump.
> 
> Considering people often say the benefits of being pumped temporarily are pretty negligible in relation to NO I thought it was an ok question.
> 
> Surely explaining the benefits would have been better than calling him dumb?


Quite right YG, i see to many products these days that offer big pumps and big vains and so on, its seems everyone in the thread commented on the pumps and no gains?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> Quite right YG, i see to many products these days that offer big pumps and big vains and so on, its seems everyone in the thread commented on the pumps and no gains?


Thats all it's designed to offer though - increased pumps...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i havent actually noticed much difference in muscle pumps, but its a very good aid to a good workout.

i usually do a home made eca stack and havent bothered since ive started using it.

its got a full dose of kre alk in it which i really rate(along with the other stuff)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> i havent actually noticed much difference in muscle pumps, but its a very good aid to a good workout.
> 
> i usually do a home made eca stack and havent bothered since ive started using it.
> 
> its got a full dose of kre alk in it which i really rate(along with the other stuff)


Do you train for the pump though Cal...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not usually.

i`m just doing some light workouts at the mo-

comprehensive full body with some preexhaust for the chest and shoulders.

i am getting a pump,but havent got much to compare it too.

i do usually get a pump but not to the degree of some.

i`m treating it as a preworkout thing.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i think it all depends on your goals. im personally very sceptical about products which dont do anything other than pump you up or fill you out... and have used things like no-explode in the past to see what the fuss was about... they worked, but then the next day i was also extremely watery!

i think it would be quite hard for anyone to comment on gains in this thread seen as most people have only used it for a small number of workouts.. its NOT a miracle supplement.

i think for someone who is happy with their training the way it is then really there is no point - so if that is you ali - fair play to you mate... for a competitive bodybuilder on a contest diet an improved pump is something that many actually WOULD pay good money for!

noone has claimed that this product will pack on 22lb in 6 weeks or anything like that - just that it does what it is meant to do very very well!! which is give you a good ump and help with teh intensity of your workouts. why not try it ali before writing it off?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

for a competitive bodybuilder on a contest diet an improved pump is something that many actually WOULD pay good money for!

Why? Is there any evidence that this helps muscle growth. I get that 'the pump' is positive for bodybuilding psychology and also in terms of placebo effects but in terms of scientific growth mechanisms is there any evidence?

If it aids during a workout in terms of energy thats an obvious benefit but that wasn't what Ali asked about.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Young Gun

I am currently precontest just over 2 weeksout to be exact, and ill tell u the psychological boost u get from being pumped while on low carbs is of great benefit, plus it allows u to see the vascularity which is practically impossible on a low carb regime. I will use this product as an aid before i go on stage rather than the usual alcohol,niacin and chocolate regime. I dont expect atthis point to gain muscle but to feel pumped and look well keeps the mind games at bay which are prevalent for the competitor before show time.

Just my 2 cents

R


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

yer when your pre-contest you still get a good pump (at least i know i do) but it just isnt the same as the pumps you get when your bulking and pushing your heaviest weights... psychologically contest dieting is VERY difficult for many people to deal with and the prospect of having a session where you feel full and pumped all over is an appealing one believe me!

having an increased pump does not itself increase muscle growth, but when your on a contest diet (especially a few weeks out) if your concerened about muscle growth youve got your diet t*ts up! lol

id say the pump is just one factor of many for muscle growth, diet, rest, effective intense training etc. etc. obviously the more blood flowing through the muscle the more nutrients are getting there too.. or if the pump is just an increase in water then the muscle is getting stretched further than normal... personally as i have said im a little sceptical as to just how much of an impact this can make toward muscle growth...

but if you want to look and feel noticeably bigger and fuller whilst training (whether contest dieting or just training for size) then fury from my experience will work very well!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I seem to have upset people by saying Ali's post was dumb, he asked if we're "prepared to pay for better pumps", I think its pretty obvious that people are with all the NO2, Arginine based pre workout formulas on the market, so that to me makes it a dumb question. Whether Ali is or not is his own decision and I never said Ali was dumb.

Young Gun, you asked if there is any proof to support a pump product leading to more size, I can't honestly say if there is or not BUT I do believe that by engorging the muscle with blood and stretching the muscle membrane (fascia) you do then increase the potential absorption of protein and water absorption that comes as a direct response to resistance training. Thus allowing more muscle growth quicker.

Now before I'm shot down for not having quoted links to studies to support this theory I will say that in cellular biochemistry it is aknowledged if a cell membrane can be stretched cell growth will be easier. As each muscle is full of individual cells which are little more than amino acids, water, a nuclei and a membrane which isconstructed from essential fats the theory should hold true for the greater unit i.e. the muscle itself.

In bodybuilding people hypothesize over many issues bcos real scientific eveidence will never prove or disprove the theory due to the large science based companies not caring bcos they make no money in this field, the government not caring due to them having real issues to work and spend money on like cancer, aids, heart disease, parkinsons disease and a plethora of others.

So no govmt body will fund irrelevant research for topics which matter to a handfullof people. I know we spent £45 000 on a research program involving Build & Recover, as far as I'm aware no other British supplement company has done anything like this, conjecture and flaky science along with a well known pro is more likely to sell goods.

When working on Fury I wanted to produce something that was not full of stimulants and I wanted to use ingredients that are medically regarded rather than following the rest of the sheep and just doing our version of what everyone else is doing.

I didn't want something that would negatively effect your sleep pattern or give you the jitters or a "come down" but something that would give you an insane pump, I'm really proud to say I think I've managed it.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I know that for my pre-contest prep I will be useing everything to get good pump look pre contest lol OTC/UTC :tongue1: Damm if it makes even 2% diffrence to the look then its worth it.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats a good post Doug. Fair play and I wasn't trying to be provocative. I just think personally that as you obviously put quite a lot of effort into the products you make you should give more detailed analysis of them more often on the board.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Rianabol said:


> Young Gun
> 
> I am currently precontest just over 2 weeksout to be exact, and ill tell u the psychological boost u get from being pumped while on low carbs is of great benefit, plus it allows u to see the vascularity which is practically impossible on a low carb regime. I will use this product as an aid before i go on stage rather than the usual alcohol,niacin and chocolate regime. I dont expect atthis point to gain muscle but to feel pumped and look well keeps the mind games at bay which are prevalent for the competitor before show time.
> 
> ...


Surely that's just a reasonable response to Ali's question. You have a situation where you are prepared to pay for pumps. I totally acknowledged that this would be the case (bodybuilding psychology) but for non competitors which make up the vast majority of the supplement industry the liklihood of finding themselves in the above situation is pretty minimal.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good point young gun. but as extreme has said - going by the massive success of the many NO products out there.. surely there clearly is a market of non competitors who are prepared to pay for pumps???

by the looks of things what extreme have done is look at this market and try and add something different to it rather than just bringing out another version of the NO products?


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Lol a hot topic i think!

Im not one for using NO products at all, but have used kr-evolution for the past year thro bulking and cutting regimes and i am impressed with kre-alkylyn creatine as a worthwhile supplement, the fact that Fury is in liquid form enticed me to try as delivery to the muscle will be much faster than capsule form. So its not just pumps its the creatine effect i seek,

R


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah lets not forget its not just a pump formulae it does enhance your workouts considerably too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i am a big believer in the proof is in the pudding, i definatly do not put my name to something if it is crap and leading up to my show Fury has helped alot to get a pump in the gym....

i will be using it sunday at my show so i can report on what the results are...


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice one Paul,

Will look forward to seeing how u do, u must be at the carbing up stage now, u lucky sod, lol still 2 weeks to go for me, but ur advice has helped,

thanks again

R


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carbing up stage yes, confident stage hell no mate...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck for the weekend paul mate! looking forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Ditto with Lee

Look forward to the pics, carbing up jeez seems a dream to me just now lol,

R


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Ali M said:


> Quite right YG, i see to many products these days that offer big pumps and big vains and so on, its seems everyone in the thread commented on the pumps and no gains?


i think one of the reasons people comments have been mostly on the pumps that have been gained from the workouts while using extreme fury is because, most of the people have tried it have only been using it for a couple of weeks at the most so the gains wont be seen yet.

all i know is it does give me a better pump when im training, and for me that is worth money because it gives me motivation to train that bit harder

xx


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been using this for a few weeks.

I am really happy with the results as I am visibly fuller when I take it and it does give me a bit extra to play with.

I've been using some NLP techniques in training and with the Fury I have had some crazy sets. e.g. 28 reps with 100kg on smith Shoulder press, 45 reps on 15kg DB side laterals.

Yes the NLP helped but you should have seen how pumped I was after.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i used this 20min before i went onstage on sunday and i am sure Tom can atest to my vascularity and the improved pump i got...definatly will be using it before the finals


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey iv been taking NO products quite a while now, especially No Xplode.

however iv decided to stop with this product as iv recently been struggling with sleep etc due to insane amounts of stimulants!

anywayz iv ordered some liquid fury and was just wondering if this product would give me the same effects as maybe no xplode did yet it is free of all the stimulants?

just wondering cos i often relied on the pick me up effect of NO.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Liquid Fury wont get you wired like some of the other pump formulas, its not designed to do that, I wanted to develop a pre workout formula that wouldn't screw up your sleep and still use if you train later in the evening.

No Bullsh1t, the feedback we're getting on this product is mind blowing, I'm really pleased and proud to have developed the best pump product on the market at this time.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

im still using it and still feeling its affect, i started dieting on monday and normally the drop in carbs been a bit tried for cardio etc really affect my training straight away. not this time still feeling good when i train getting the same pump as i did before i started

xx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

still working great as a preworkout stimulant for me :clap2:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

is liquid fury worth giving a try. has any1 got it yet from extreme


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Read this

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/bodybuilding-supplements/24877-extreme-fury.html


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I have just ordered some today along with build and recover, i have just read every thread and to me it sounds like it will help alot with my training, fingers x,


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

good post. after reading it i have just purchased some, lets hope it does give me some fury, lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I've merged the thread 10st created with this one


----------



## gyppo12345 (Oct 24, 2006)

hi i have just recieved my bottle of liquid fury cant wait to use it for tommorrow nights sesh at the gym just wondering the time i have to take it before i work out is it 10mins before and how exact does this have to be its just that i live about 20 mins away from my gym so do i have to take it in the car with me or will 20 mins be ok


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

20 minutes will be fine


----------



## gyppo12345 (Oct 24, 2006)

had my first session with extreme fury tonight and it is really good made alot of difference my weights were all up and the pump was awesome, just thought i would let everyone about my experience.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

I couldn't believe it. i was benching 200kg for 20 reps, then i went on to deadlift 400 kg, this stuff i good,

lol lol lol, i dont notice any difference yet, i have only tried it once so watch this space


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

until 2 weeks ago i had been dieting.... now 2 weeks after my shows im alot fuller obviously and holding a serious amount of water due to eating more junk and lack of anything to stop the water bloat... but been back using the liquid fury for the last couple of workouts and have to say my pumps are fantastic and getting better and better and the most noticeable thing is that my vascularity seems to be improving even tho im holding so much water!! very pleased with this stuff!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lee that avatar is freaky!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

louise reckons i was sharper the day before....  was still flat... 

and for anyone who wants to know... no i didnt use fury before going on stage as was an idiot and worried about retaining any water!!! will i be using it next time??? YES!


----------



## MX5 (May 6, 2008)

I got introduced to this for a pre show pump and loved it. Then after the shows as i went into off season lean bulking i continued to use it pre training. Gone through 2 bottles and love the stuff. The pumps are amazing which in its self drives me through my training and despite the fact that i went through the water rebound i still held my vascularity and now the water is dissapating somewhat im as vascularas ever during training and the pumps are insane. Got some mor ordered as a result....


----------



## MX5 (May 6, 2008)

Ali M said:


> Quite right YG, i see to many products these days that offer big pumps and big vains and so on, its seems everyone in the thread commented on the pumps and no gains?


Well the way i see it is....increased pumps and vascularity increases mind to muscle link which then encourages harder training with increased intensity. This in itself will then cause more breakdown in muscle and providing your diet is right with correct supplementation your body will respond and grow....

Theres a number of posts on here, and its happened to me, where by using ths we can lift mote weight, increase intensity, become more sore etc....why???? the pump increasing mind to muscle link----NOW GROW:clap2:


----------

